# Best Buy Lists Black Friday Deals



## Chuck McKenney

*Best Buy Lists Black Friday Deals*

By Rachel Cericola
*The electronics retailer has a big list ready for its post-holiday shoppers.*


Not to be out-leaked by every other retailer, Best Buy has announced some of its own Black Friday specials. Assuming you aren't a contest VIP, here is what you can expect to snag and for how much, come Friday, November 28 at 5:00 a.m.

 


-LG 32 Widescreen 1080p LCD HDTV w/ Free TV Setup - $699.98

-Mitsubishi 60 Widescreen 1080p DLP HDTV - $999.99

-Panasonic Viera 50 Widescreen 720p Plasma HDTV - $899.99*

-Samsung 32 Widescreen LCD HDTV - $499.99

-Samsung 42 Widescreen Plasma HDTV - $699.99

-Bowling Pinbusters! for Nintendo Wii - $9.99*

-Guitar Hero Aerosmith for Nintendo Wii - $24.99

Click here to continue.


----------

